# "Yer a wizzard, Gary!" - part 2.



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

You know that sinking feeling that quickly bubbles up into rage and frustration - you return to your car in the car park and immediately see the f*ck-off great big dent in your door that some tw*t has kindly left for you since you last saw your car. Your mind races trying to think what was parked next to you when you left, but it's useless. Once again your pride and joy has been marred by some careless b*stard who seems to have no idea how to open a car door carefully and who hasn't got the guts to leave you a note with at least an apology, let alone an offer of payment for the repair.

It's a selfish and uncaring world. What can you do?

Well such was my experience on Saturday when I came out of the gym, and it really was a bloody great big dent! The only saving grace was that it was on the same door, and fairly close to, another much minor dent that I'd been living with throughout the winter and planning to get sorted some time now as part of the spring clean of the car. The little dent I'd managed to live with, but this huge great thing that just shouted out at you from 20 yards simply couldn't be tolerated - it was the stuff of sleepless nights. It was time to call the Wizzard - time to phone Gary!

So I gave him a bell this morning and by lunchtime we were meeting up on a car park in Stockport. Just 15 minutes and £30 later both dents were completely erradicated and the door card didn't even need to come off.

*You're the man, Gary!*

Gary the Dentman - 07974 439492


----------



## xtremevibez (Sep 16, 2008)

Impressive stuff, good price too  i've got one on my door but apparently its too close to the edge to get out which i was gutted about..


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Keep asking about. When I first used Gary it was to remove a dent on the door crease. Several 'experts' had told me it couldn't be done without knocking it in, filling it and painting it, but Gary sorted it without a trace. There are some real craftsmen out there - it's just a matter of finding them.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We had someone local sort a dent in the mini impressive to say the least


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> It's a selfish and uncaring world. What can you do?


Rely on the police to find the culprit and send them to jail. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > It's a selfish and uncaring world. What can you do?
> ...


 :roll:


----------

